# Pressure Control Valve (N249)



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

On doing a VAG-Com i keep getting the following error after being cleared.

Address 01: Engine 
Controller: 8N0 906 018 H 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT 0001 
Coding: 10710 
Shop #: WSC 01236 
TRUZZZ8NZ11012933 AUZ5Z0Y8063171 
1 Fault Found: 
17608 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction 
P1200 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0101

I have had a search through the Forums and from advice have done the following.

1. Checked all Connectors and pipes around N249
2. Checked all pipes on DV
3. Done the WAK N249 Hose fix, although used some insulation tape to seal the hole.

I dont know where to go next?
Should i look at replacing the part? If so does anyone have part number and idea where i can get it from?

Do i just ignore it or is it something likely to cause damage or lack of performance.

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi There

The N249 valve is another fairly common issue on the 1.8T

It controls the opening/closing of the DV via the ECU. A lot of the 1.8T can show this fault and run fine, but it can cause some running issues.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

should i just ignor it or look into getting it replaced?


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Could be worth replacing it.

It can cause the ECU to trip into limp mode, as sudden boost problems can occur if it is not doing its job.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Any idea of part number and how much going to cost?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If you havent already , check your DV is working and holding vacuum before buying a valve.

I've seen a few N249 faults thrown up that are just DV problems!


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

How should i test the DV? sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## ozcancak (Jul 8, 2006)

same problem i have solved it by putting forge dv .... mechanical mulfunction is due to the dv. n249 is not a mechanical part of these parts change your dv with a metal piston type forge ....


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking of swapping for the Forge DV but had 2 questions...

1. Which one should i go for?
2. Do i tell the insurance?

If i change the DV for a OEM one will i get rid of the error?


----------



## ozcancak (Jul 8, 2006)

you should go for forge 007 also you can change ıt to oem it will clear the error for n249 if the problem is due to mechanical mulfunction of dv


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

hey dude you don't need to tell the insurance...(i got a black one forge 007p from performance torque mail him..) It doesn't enhance performance just does a good job.. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Technically it's a mod so you should inform the insurance but as it doesn't enhance performance they are not likely to charge anything - or at least mine didn't.

That tape repair might not last depending on the electrical insulation tape. Self amalgamating rubber tape would be better but better still replace it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Just posting this info up on a variety of threads relating to N249 valve to save people the confusion I just experienced:

I've recently been looking into the charge air and related systems to get to the bottom of boost leaks and better understand the function of various key components. Because the workshop manual doesn't reference part numbers and refers to certain components with code numbers such as N75 and N249, it can be confusing when trying to identify the correct part.

This is particularly so for the N75 and N249 valves so I thought I would post up my findings to avoid other people going round in the same circles as I did. The following part numbers quoted are for BAM and BFV engine variants.

The N249 valve has part number 078 906 283 A and is the solenoid valve which diverts either low pressure air from the vacuum reservoir or intake (ambient) air to the mechanical dump valve (06A 145 710 N, often replaced with Forge 007p aftermarket unit) to actuate it.

The N75 valve has part number 058 906 283 F and regulates the boost pressure by changing the opening time of the turbocharger's waste gate to atmospheric pressure according to signals it receives from the Motronic control unit.

Two similar solenoid valves with very similar part numbers but with very different functions. They are both simply named "solenoid change-over valve" in the electronic parts catalogue, adding to the potential for confusion.

I also noted while trawling threads that you have to be careful when interpreting VAG-COM fault codes because apparently possible faults with either valve in the N249-mechanical DV pair are reported against the N249 but either as 'electrical' for the N249 valve or 'mechanical' for the DV side.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/17705 
17705 Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/17608/P1200/004608
17608 Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Mechanical Malfunction

It appears more likely that a failure of this sub-system is usually due to a leak on a connecting hose or fault with the DV, rather than the N249.

Doug


----------

